# Intel Core i5-4670K or i5-4690 Processor help deciding!



## AngeliumX (Aug 11, 2013)

My online friends...I need help deciding on either of these CPU's I intend to buy for building a gaming PC. I don't think I will be doing much overclocking though (or should I?)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CO8TBOW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=N9FDQS1V9YXU&coliid=I1QRXH3EYSMG63

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JST2QEW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=N9FDQS1V9YXU&coliid=I3KXG76KV48ACW

I wish to use this MOBO for this build==>
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K2MAU5Q/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=N9FDQS1V9YXU&coliid=IG5CNQTT7U7SC


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you're not going to do any overclocking, then go for the 4690.


----------



## AngeliumX (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm guessing that the Intel Core i5-4670 is more expensive because of its overclocking capability even though its clock speed is less ghz!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You mean the 4670K. You're comparing two different releases as well. A 4970K is a little newer than the 4690.

K CPUs are dedicated towards overclockers who need the unlocked power behind the CPU.


----------



## AngeliumX (Aug 11, 2013)

If I go with let's say a Intel Core i7-4790K Processor as available here==>

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KPRWAX8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=N9FDQS1V9YXU&coliid=I342TC6SRDLCXP

would I need a dedicated video card seeing that the CPU has Intel® HD Graphics 4600, or should I get a graphics card to work in tandem with the CPU?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

AngeliumX said:


> If I go with let's say a Intel Core i7-4790K Processor as available here==>
> 
> Amazon.com: Intel Core i7-4790K Processor (8M Cache, up to 4.40 GHz) (BX80646I74790K): Computers & Accessories
> 
> would I need a dedicated video card seeing that the CPU has Intel® HD Graphics 4600, or should I get a graphics card to work in tandem with the CPU?


Depends on the games you want to play.
On board graphics will play mostly basic games like those found on Face Book etc.
If you want to play games online through Steam, EA or Origin, then a basic card like a 750Ti is needed at least.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There is certainly no reason to get an i7 of any version really.

Stick with the i5 and get yourself a nice graphics card as well. You'd be pretty much set then. Just make sure your power supply can handle the draw of your desired GPU.


----------



## AngeliumX (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok much thanks for the replies =^.^=


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Pretty much any and all of the Intel I5's are _extremely_ strong processors with 4 very real cores. Nothing virtual needed and no hyper threading needed unless one is an extreme video production type or auto-cad etc. Anything from the 3.2 Ghz range and upwards of any intel processor, and that also goes back a few years to the Sandy Bridge models will get you very good performance. Even today the older Sandy Bridge I5 2400 get's better frame rates in games than an AMD FX 8350 and bottlenecks high end GPU's far less.

So you are for sure good to go with any recent I5 they are all great. :smile:


----------



## adawa (May 19, 2015)

Highly recommend an i5 for the purpose of gaming only and put the extra budget on a high end GPU to really make a real difference. I personally don't know any games yet that is taking advantage of i7 hyperthreading and has little real world difference between i5 and an i7.


----------

